
Racing at 127mph under a tunnel in LA [video] - awiesenhofer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcMedyfcpvQ
======
ryandvm
I do think these high-capacity, self-driving-only tunnels are a great idea in
dense areas, but the tunnels and the self-driving bits are the easy part.

The hard part is going to be the "vehicular multiplexing" that will be
required on both ends to take a dozen or so lanes of traffic and squeeze them
down into a single, compact, non-stop stream of vehicles through the tunnel.
Otherwise, if you can't get ultra-high utilization out of these tunnels than
they're really nothing more than a subterranean version of taking your
personal helicopter to work.

------
humantiy
When you're the only one in line for the tube of course its fast. What happens
when there is a line of cars also wanting to use it? Still cool to see.

------
b_tterc_p
When I first heard about the boring company I understood that they were
planning to make electric sleds sort of like a car wash so you don’t have to
steer and didn’t propel entirely from your own engine. Later reports made me
think this wasn’t the case.

This video makes me think my earlier understanding was correct. It doesn’t
look like the person is steering (and it would be quite dangerous to require
them to). So how does this work?

~~~
seszett
It's a Tesla, so I imagine they are steering it using the autopilot system.

------
pxtail
I'm always perceiving this tunnels initiative as a testing ground for tech
which could be potentially used on Mars mission. Let's be real, for commuting
purposes in big cities it will be terribly inefficient and it makes almost no
sense at all.

------
tomericco
If the first traffic light was green, the difference is actually insignificant
:/

~~~
sshb
3mins difference is already not significant :)

------
JoeAltmaier
Terrifying single-lane tunnel. A moment of inattention and instant fireball.

Outside a video game, is anybody going to do better than 40mph in a tunnel?

~~~
michaelt
Given that Musk has both Tesla Autopilot and Hyperloop, I don't think people
manually driving in the tunnels is his endgame.

~~~
ryandvm
Man, I hope the endgame isn't "Apple-style" highway infrastructure that
require you to have a Tesla to use the Tesla-Ready® roads/tunnels...

------
kwhitefoot
Lighten up people, it's just a bit of fun!

